# First post



## fishhog (Jun 12, 2007)

Firts of all Hi Everyone
This is pic of my son Fishhog Jr. We fish together all the time and this our best catch hope you all enjoy 21.5 in and 4.5 lb (?) but my scale is not that great could be more or less. still it was fun to catch. maybe the next time I catch him I have a new scale







Fishhog Sr.


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and Thanks for joining! 

That fish is pretty impressive, For sure its over 4 pounds. I'm ashamed to say that is bigger than any fish I have caughten in the last 3 years of fishing!

Keep up the good work fishhog jr!

=D>


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice catch!!

Welcome to the forum!

JustFishN


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 13, 2007)

outstanding bass. tell your son he is a better angler than me to be able to horse that hog in from a seated position. every time i try to bring in a fish, big or small, still sitting down, i lose him. ha. welcome to the forum. im sure you will love it here and meet some great people. where in the world are you? im in california.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice fish. And welcome to the forum


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to TinBoats!! That is a nice looking fish Fishhog Jr has there. Great job Fishhog Jr =D> 





fishfever


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 13, 2007)

That is one nice bass....ill admit too...i never could fish sittin down....


----------



## fishhog (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, my son is thrilled with your comments.
To answer your question Wingshooter we live up in the great white north ,
to be exact a suberb of Toronto Ontario, Canada.
Some great water up here for fishing, if any of you guys get up here drop me a PM and I'll tell you where to go and get them.

thanks agian
Fishhog Sr.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 13, 2007)

i was thinking of coming up to ontario this winter for some goose hunting. i may just have to incoroprate some bass fishing into that too. i like fishing for cold water bass. always looking for a challenge.


----------

